# Creamy white colored water?



## chevyboy_0 (Oct 29, 2010)

Hello all,

It has been quite a while since I've come round. My last endeavour with my planted 50 gallon did not end very well and resulted in loss of many many fish and lots of stress and anger. But now I have begun again with a smaller tank this time. I have a 20 long at the moment, that I am turning into a planted tank. So far everything is great, except the color of the water...

Currently the water is a light white creamy color. I am not sure why. I just did a water change last night hoping to reduce some of the discolored water and finally have a crystal clear aquarium but no such luck. I have not had a chance to test the water yet ill try to do that tonight and I will post up some pics for you to see.

Heres some info of the tank:

20gall long.
Tetra whisper heater
Glo T5 light. 
Glass lid
Aquatech filter

Substrate: Peat Moss and play sand. (I had great luck with this combo before with the plants)

Stocked with: 
Flora:
Crypt parva
Bunched hedge
Glossostigma
Java fern
A handful of the dried bulbs from top fin

Fauna:
1 male fancy guppy
1 pleco
1 pepper Cory
1 feeder guppy.

Thanks in advance


----------



## hkenneth (Aug 21, 2012)

How long have you established your tank?


----------



## chevyboy_0 (Oct 29, 2010)

Right now its going on almost a month. I know the cycle could still be going. But I've never seen creamy white water. I've seen plenty of Brown and yellow as a result of my failed 50 gallon but never white. I'm just curious if it had to do with the play sand or if its still just going through the motions.


----------



## Crazy (Mar 1, 2012)

most likely still cycling, have you tested the water?


----------



## chevyboy_0 (Oct 29, 2010)

I have not. I will test it today and report back with results.


----------



## markao (Aug 21, 2012)

Did you wash the sand before you put it in the tank.When using play sand you should wash/rinse it first.This is done by putting it in a large bucket and filling it with water.Pouring off the water and repeating till the water runs clear.

:fish-in-bowl:


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Sounds like a bacterial bloom to me, and a heavy one. One of the problems with cycling tanks.


----------



## crazycrab28 (Sep 7, 2012)

Any advice on how to solve cloudy water? I was going to get bottle of clearwater today because I've tried most everything, its either from crabs, or they left food behind where fish can't get to it in between rocks, I cleaned tank 2 days ago and I don't think this is from 2 goldfish or overfeeding, I always remove slime, rinse well, dry, before adding new dechlorinated water. New tank cloudiness should have gone away and this is from something else. Can check with pet store but thought someone could help, thanks!


----------



## goldie (Aug 4, 2012)

Hi crazycrab,

How long have you had this tank running,also what are your readings ie Ammonia,Nitrite etc?

Was it clear before you cleaned it?


----------



## crazycrab28 (Sep 7, 2012)

goldie said:


> Hi crazycrab,
> 
> How long have you had this tank running,also what are your readings ie Ammonia,Nitrite etc?
> 
> Was it clear before you cleaned it?


I've had the tank for about a year but only had goldfish and 1 betta. Then rescued more bettas, put them each into large fish bowl with a goldfish. Then, as time went on I got a few fish here and there to replace goldfish (which I have donated because they got big) then much later found crabs and store said they'd be fine in freshwater tank with no salt. Still later found out crabs need some salt. So, due to money issues I've kept one tank but can't rescue every betta (wish I could) so after the fish bowls get empty when bettas eventually die, I'm just going to stay with one tank. II want to look for a second tank at a rummage sale or garage sale because I could transfer crabs into it. As for readings, right now I only have a hydrometer, no test strips or other test kits, bought Ammonia Safe when I had 8 goldfish in tank then donated them and they were replaced with freshwater fish. Long story isn't it? Hard to explain. I had water tested at a pet store about 10 days ago and it was normal. I'd like to know the levels you mentioned, I'm trying to do the best I can until I find second tank, and I will, I know all the thrift stores and watch for rummage/garage sales. Thanks for writing and I'll write to let others know if and when tank water clears up.


----------



## crazycrab28 (Sep 7, 2012)

goldie said:


> Hi crazycrab,
> 
> How long have you had this tank running,also what are your readings ie Ammonia,Nitrite etc?
> 
> Was it clear before you cleaned it?


I've had this tank for about a year, and no it was not clear when I cleaned it, it was very cloudy white, especially the first time. Its a result of either: uneaten food, fish waste, adding crabs, adding small amount of aquarium salt or maybe number of fish. I'll be looking for second tank in the next few weeks going to thrift stores and sales. My filter system is new, air stone is new, heater is new, and no algae anywhere. I'll see how it looks tomorrow night. Write anytime.


----------



## crazycrab28 (Sep 7, 2012)

markao said:


> Did you wash the sand before you put it in the tank.When using play sand you should wash/rinse it first.This is done by putting it in a large bucket and filling it with water.Pouring off the water and repeating till the water runs clear.
> 
> :fish-in-bowl:


Oh, I have gravel, the sand is in my hermit crab habitat. When I clean the fish tank I rinse the gravel several times and wipe inside walls of clear slime. I always make sure water is clear before refilling with dechlorinated water. Thanks! If you think of anything else feel free to write again.


----------



## crazycrab28 (Sep 7, 2012)

susankat said:


> Sounds like a bacterial bloom to me, and a heavy one. One of the problems with cycling tanks.


It does, but I'm not sure it is this time.


----------



## goldie (Aug 4, 2012)

Hi again Crazycrab,

You say you have two goldfish? How many gallons is the tank their in and how big are they, plus what do you mean you cleaned and dried.What was it that you actually dried, plus when you say you have a new filter do you mean recently you brought a new one?


----------



## dvanbramer88 (Jul 23, 2011)

crazycrab28 said:


> When I clean the fish tank I rinse the gravel several times and wipe inside walls of clear slime.


THIS. Did you take the tank apart when you cleaned it? Did you remove the gravel and drain the tank to clean it? If so, there is your problem. You NEVER take apart a cycled tank to clean it. Sounds to me like you destroyed the biological filter when you cleaned the tank and the cloudy water is a bacteria bloom. And just throwing it out there, did you rinse the new filter cartridge before putting it in the new filter? Could be carbon dust too.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Sounds like bacteria bloom to me. Since the goldfish aren't mentioned in the first post, I'm guessing started some time shortly after you added them....if they are even in the tank. Mixing goldies with tropicals and even more importantly adding two of them to a 20g tank are both bad decisions. Not sure what the issues were with your first tank, but sounds like you should do just a touch of research before you buy your fish. Even asking "before" you buy here on this forum would help you greatly.


----------

